# Lip Gripper



## Sharkbait23602 (Nov 23, 2006)

What's the best lip gripper for in your kayak. I'm sick of my offbrand boga and want a different style...gun shaped or somtehin for easier one hand operation.

Suggestions?


----------



## Grilled Sardine (Apr 22, 2008)

i've been using a econo scale and so far its held up pretty good. can't beat it for $20.


----------



## hillbeach (Nov 7, 2006)

The Fish Gripper, Tried it out this summer it looks like a vise grip. Once you attache it to the fish it does not come off till you want it to. It also floats.


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

i like the original boga grip.


----------



## saltH2O pheen (Apr 14, 2008)

I bought this one....can't beat it for less than $20. Pretty accurate scale and easy to use one-handed as well
http://www.tackletour.com/reviewicast06rodspg9.html


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 2, 2002)

http://www.nortonbrassrattler.com/Product_Fish_Grip.htm

Best grip I've used. Easy to use,gentle on the fish,floats,no rust issues, no negative comments and inexpensive.


----------



## hillbeach (Nov 7, 2006)

Thats the one I have its great. It also floats so hard to lose.

Pat


----------



## jm2fly (Nov 19, 2004)

I agree the Norton Brass Rattler Fish Grip is the best so far. once it's locked on you won't loose the fish. Works better than a net.


----------



## Soaked (Jul 21, 2006)

I have one of those cheap Berkley lip grips with the measuring tape attached. The tape was awesome for about 3 weeks. It rusted out so I cut it off. I've been using that grip now for about 2 years and never lost a fish.

I wish the tape would have lasted longer... it was very nice.


----------

